# New Year, New Pens!



## Karl_99 (Jan 5, 2014)

Here are a few special pens that were just finished: 
Elegant Major pen wrapped in Desert Ironwood
Sierra Elegant Pen with Desert Ironwood
Sierra Elegant Beauty Pen wrapped in Birdseye Yellow Cedar

These are two of my favorite woods...although DIW is not the easiest to work with.
Thanks for looking 

Happy New Year!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Bean_counter (Jan 5, 2014)

Very nice.... Love all 3

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 5, 2014)

I agree w Bean . Nice trifecta !!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rdabpenman (Jan 5, 2014)

Form, Fit and Finish look great.
Well done.

Les


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 6, 2014)

OOOooowwweeee . Nice on all 3 fronts, but the YCB wins hands down for me. That looks good enough to eat!


----------



## shadetree_1 (Jan 8, 2014)

Karl_99 said:


> Here are a few special pens that were just finished:
> Elegant Major pen wrapped in Desert Ironwood
> Sierra Elegant Pen with Desert Ironwood
> Sierra Elegant Beauty Pen wrapped in Birdseye Yellow Cedar
> ...


 
Love to see my blanks come to life, well done my friend!


----------



## Patrude (Jan 9, 2014)

Yup; all three are first class! beautiful work. Thanks for sharing


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 9, 2014)

All three are beauties but I really like that YCB.

Ray


----------

